# A3's at SOWO?!?



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just wondering who all is going...

There's this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5545304-2012-SoWo-Audi-Group-Picture.

and http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...t!-Saturday-May-19-6PM!?p=7454182#post7454182


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll be there with my group Dub Cartel. If any of you see me feel free to come over and say hi :thumbup:










I'm the one on the left with the black shirt:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> I'll be there with my group Dub Cartel. If any of you see me feel free to come over and say hi :thumbup:
> 
> I'm the one on the left with the black shirt:


I know cldub and t_white plan on rolling down as well. We should all definitely try to get together there.

Just wear the same gear so you're easy to spot.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I know cldub and t_white plan on rolling down as well. We should all definitely try to get together there.
> 
> Just wear the same gear so you're easy to spot.


Sounds good. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I would go with my car club...but SOWO is during my finals!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NYCameron said:


> I would go with my car club...but SOWO is during my finals!



 that sucks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> I would go with my car club...but SOWO is during my finals!


Totally sucks. Tell your school to change them :laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

i would go...but i don't wanna drive 14 hours solo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> i would go...but i don't wanna drive 14 hours solo


Do you mean solo as in by yourself in the car? I know there are people going from NY/NJ here: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/464421-GCC-invades-the-south-HELL-YEA!!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Im in like AIDS...........


well that doesnt sound right for some reason.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be down with Chapter 11 out of Charlotte, nc...Look for the mkv gli with working keg tap trunk and you will find my a3 and myself close by. I still owe krazy a :beer: for helping out with the puddle lights/trunk lights/footwell lights GB.










Im standing at the back of the car :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> i would go...but i don't wanna drive 14 hours solo


I have some friends driving down from NY/NJ who will be meeting me in VA to cruise down the rest of the way. You could even come down the day/night before and crash at my place if your interested :beer: I will be leaving around 3am on that Friday. Plan to come home on Monday at some point, but no real rush.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

t_white said:


> I have some friends driving down from NY/NJ who will be meeting me in VA to cruise down the rest of the way. You could even come down the day/night before and crash at my place if your interested :beer: I will be leaving around 3am on that Friday. Plan to come home on Monday at some point, but no real rush.


hmmmm i will put more thought into this now...:beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

neu318 said:


> I'm the one on the left with the black shirt:


Damn, that group is a cardiologists dream!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm so tempted. 


18 hours from SoNH 

Flying solo :facepalm:

Faaaack :banghead:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tcardio said:


> Damn, that group is a cardiologists dream!


hahahahahah...lol :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm so tempted.
> 
> 
> 18 hours from SoNH
> ...


I think someone from the last link I posted is coming from Maine...so you can plan to meet up.

I'm sure if you search, there will be someone/group going from your area.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

If you're looking for a place to stay...these guys have a house: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...u-want-to-go-but-haven-t-reserved-a-place-yet


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> I'll be down with Chapter 11 out of Charlotte, nc...Look for the mkv gli with working keg tap trunk and you will find my a3 and myself close by. I still owe krazy a :beer: for helping out with the puddle lights/trunk lights/footwell lights GB.
> 
> 
> Im standing at the back of the car :thumbup:


Saw that **** last year, so awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

15 Days remaining!!!!!!!!!

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

better question...who all is staying at the country inn right across from last years showgrounds?

I believe I know of at least 3 of us....:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> better question...who all is staying at the country inn right across from last years showgrounds?
> 
> I believe I know of at least 3 of us....:thumbup:


My plans changed. I booked the wrong days, so I ended up canceling it and will be staying at a house w/ others.

Wish I could take care of my curb-rash before the show...but i'm po'


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> My plans changed. I booked the wrong days, so I ended up canceling it and will be staying at a house w/ others.
> 
> Wish I could take care of my curb-rash before the show...but i'm po'


Thought this was cancelled since I won't be able to make it....

This is still on?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Thought this was cancelled since I won't be able to make it....
> 
> This is still on?


Darn, you are right. Let me call the show organizers and tell them to reschedule.

I will use this phone.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Cant wait, hopefully my wheels are gone this weekend so I can roll hard on stockies :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> better question...who all is staying at the country inn right across from last years showgrounds?
> 
> I believe I know of at least 3 of us....:thumbup:


I'm one of them!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I'm one of them!


I'll be there! Oh wait...I'm not an A3, my bad.


My car won't make it either, as I'm flying halfway. I'll be at America's Best or something like that. Just look for the best hotel in this country, that's where you can find me. :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Im staying at some shiiiiiity hotel that my friend got us, but I think its close most of the other larger name hotels. Cant wait to get drunk for three days and stumble around. I plan to leave my car parked the whole weekend


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

t_white said:


> Im staying at some shiiiiiity hotel that my friend got us, but I think its close most of the other larger name hotels. Cant wait to get drunk for three days and stumble around. I plan to leave my car parked the whole weekend


whoa whoa...it's SOWO...not H20i!
lololol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> Cant wait to get drunk for three days and stumble around. I plan to leave my car parked the whole weekend


dude, find me so we can join forces.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> whoa whoa...it's SOWO...not H20i!
> lololol


Nope, after working 50hr weeks since the beginning of this year with only a day off here and there, I plan to enjoy my 4 days off. Plus I am quitting my part time job the weekend before SoWo, and my birthday is the weekend after...so I have enough reasons to get drunk and stumble around :laugh:


Rob Cote said:


> dude, find me so we can join forces.


Haha werd. I will be around.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Everyone got their housing situated? There's a house I'll be staying at and there's still plenty of room.

http://www.renthelen.com/vacation-rental-home.asp?PageDataID=24405&ad=5/18/2012&dd=5/21/2012


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Everyone got their housing situated? There's a house I'll be staying at and there's still plenty of room.
> 
> http://www.renthelen.com/vacation-rental-home.asp?PageDataID=24405&ad=5/18/2012&dd=5/21/2012


What are you some kinda baller? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> What are you some kinda baller? :laugh:


Not my house. We're all chipping in. $165/head for 3 nights. Once we get more, and ppl start using sleeping bags/air mattresses, the extra money goes to... good stuff.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

OMFG~!!?! 5 more days!!!!!!!

If you kids don't have dinner plans Saturday, this is going on: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/478942-Audizine-SoWo-Meet!-Saturday-May-19-6PM!

cldub... your name is on there, but it looks like for just one. You may want to repost and say how many are with you (if you still plan on going) since I believe there's 4 or more of you.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> OMFG~!!?! 5 more days!!!!!!!
> 
> If you kids don't have dinner plans Saturday, this is going on: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/478942-Audizine-SoWo-Meet!-Saturday-May-19-6PM!
> 
> cldub... your name is on there, but it looks like for just one. You may want to repost and say how many are with you (if you still plan on going) since I believe there's 4 or more of you.


Oh dang I didn't know they were doing dinner too, I thought it was just a photo shoot


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Add me on that list as well plz. I never go on that site anymore :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Add me on that list as well plz. I never go on that site anymore :laugh:


You, or +1 ?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> You, or +1 ?


+1


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> +1


Done :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Don't really know any of you guys but be sure to wave if you see me.


All packed up and ready for the 16 hour drive. :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Swink said:


> Don't really know any of you guys but be sure to wave if you see me.
> 
> 
> All packed up and ready for the 16 hour drive. :beer:


Looks good, will definitely be waving at all the A3s I see, hope you guys don't think i'm weird...lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Swink said:


> Don't really know any of you guys but be sure to wave if you see me.
> 
> 
> All packed up and ready for the 16 hour drive. :beer:


When do you head out? Are you passing by DC? I plan on leaving DC around 4-5AM Friday.


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> When do you head out? Are you passing by DC? I plan on leaving DC around 4-5AM Friday.


Leaving tonight around 10pm from CT.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Swink said:


> Leaving tonight around 10pm from CT.


Might see you somewheres on the highway. Leaving from MD around 2am. :thumbup:

Rolling a friends mk2 24v though


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Looks good, will definitely be waving at all the A3s I see, hope you guys don't think i'm weird...lol


I'll be doing the same :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I'll be doing the same :thumbup:


What, thinking he's weird? B/c that's what I'm doing


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> What, thinking he's weird? B/c that's what I'm doing


LOL, i'm sure everyone will. I will be sporting either a red or white Dubcartel shirt like the one posted below so if you see me feel free to wave back:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> LOL, i'm sure everyone will. I will be sporting either a red or white Dubcartel shirt like the one posted below so if you see me feel free to wave back:


I'll be walking around with a camelback and my gopro haha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm in lime green Wayfarers (knockoffs for sure!) :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I will be leaving around 2am on Friday morning. Not really looking forward to the long and early drive. I now need to re-glue my sideskirt and hook up my aux cable so i can listen to pandora on most of the trip. So it looks like my car wont be very "stanced" for SoWo, just static low since I dont have time to re-polish the LM's and mount them on the car. Oh wellz.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> I will be leaving around 2am on Friday morning. Not really looking forward to the long and early drive. I now need to re-glue my sideskirt and hook up my aux cable so i can listen to pandora on most of the trip. So it looks like my car wont be very "stanced" for SoWo, just static low since I dont have time to re-polish the LM's and mount them on the car. Oh wellz.


Caravan'ing? Looking for others to drive up with. LMK.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Caravan'ing? Looking for others to drive up with. LMK.


I am only rolling with one other car down. Meeting him near his house at @2:30 am over the Harry Nice (RT301 South) bridge. Your more than welcome to come down and tag along dude. You can even crash at my place if you want Thursday.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm leaving tomorrow night at 8. Should be in Georgia by like 8am


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Leaving around 1AM...estimating arrival around noon probably.

BTW, should have my pillars arriving tooooo :beer:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Leaving around 1AM...estimating arrival around noon probably.
> 
> BTW, should have my pillars arriving tooooo :beer:


You gonna try to meet up with me on the road?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> You gonna try to meet up with me on the road?


Probably later down the road. Gonna meet up with folks in Tysons and take 66 to 81.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Probably later down the road. Gonna meet up with folks in Tysons and take 66 to 81.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


looks like my route is going to be 95 to 85 so no 81 for me.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> looks like my route is going to be 95 to 85 so no 81 for me.


Looks like I smoked all of you in getting here


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

who wants to buy me a twintake from sowo?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Finally got here. Staying at the super 8.


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

So I see a bunch of a3s at the show grounds but I'm drunk as **** so yeah:beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'm at our cabin. Think we will try to have a huge party here tomorrow night.

See you guys at the show tomorrow.










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I've seen all of you cruising around yesterday. Everything looks good :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


Your front plate makes me cry.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Who the hell has 4 LINUX on the license plate?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob, stop being mia.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

When you get there, be sure to check out the Audi Electric bike. Post pictures also.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> I think I've seen all of you cruising around yesterday. Everything looks good :thumbup:


Seriously. This morning I saw about 10 A3's. Good seeing all of you that showed up. All us A3'ers seem to be friendlier to each other than all the other dubbers. Can't wait till next year. Will post pictures as soon as I get back to Miami.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Seriously. This morning I saw about 10 A3's. Good seeing all of you that showed up. All us A3'ers seem to be friendlier to each other than all the other dubbers. Can't wait till next year. Will post pictures as soon as I get back to Miami.


I hate all A3 owners. That is all.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I hate all A3 owners. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Lol. Nice meeting you JT eventhough I didn't have much time to talk to you. Car looks great in person.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I hate all A3 owners. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Well that's not very nice.. but after this show I may go buy a bmw and and put some baller wheels on it and widen the fenders like 10 inches so it looks cool.


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

It was nice meeting you Rob. 

I was down there in the stock-ish silver A3 with an evac united sticker and mostly black front grill. I didn't drive around much because I drank most of the weekend and I wanted to yell at people talking **** to my buddy in his Kia.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Welp first A3 pic and I didn't even go to SOWO. You all need to hurry up!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

All I was able to capture..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

a3del said:


> It was nice meeting you Rob.
> 
> I was down there in the stock-ish silver A3 with an evac united sticker and mostly black front grill. I didn't drive around much because I drank most of the weekend and I wanted to yell at people talking **** to my buddy in his Kia.


Oh shoot, I kept thinking you'd said your username was a3lad for some reason :banghead: I felt strange approaching people without my car around. 



krazyboi said:


>


Who owns that? And what are those wheels called? That car is freakin' sweet. :thumbup:

I got to meet Johnny and Christian as well, and I think that's it for A3 owners. We're pretty disorganized :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Seriously. This morning I saw about 10 A3's. Good seeing all of you that showed up. All us A3'ers seem to be friendlier to each other than all the other dubbers. Can't wait till next year. Will post pictures as soon as I get back to Miami.


I think I saw your car like 15 times but never saw you!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh shoot, I kept thinking you'd said your username was a3lad for some reason :banghead: I felt strange approaching people without my car around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah we are haha :thumbup: I still have yet to go through the mass amount of pictures on instagram under #sowo2012. Last night I checked there was like 950+


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Hell yeah we are haha :thumbup: I still have yet to go through the mass amount of pictures on instagram under #sowo2012. Last night I checked there was like 950+


I'm not even gonna try :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

It was cool meeting the couple other A3 drivers that I did! I think I saw Rob and Johnny the most :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

i think i only actually met cldub when i was sweating my @55 off trying to clean my car after parking at the show. Love the way your car sits by the way. Offsets look perfect.

I only had a few minutes to spare at the audi gtg and spent that 5 minutes taking photos. I apologize i didn't take that opportunity to introduce myself.

I think over the course of the weekend i saw only 6 or so a3's. I now know how krazy got his vortex handle. Have you guys seen his engine bay in person?! holy jeebus 

I did not see 1 other lava grey s line. Did anyone happen to see myself or any other lava grey's?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jds215 said:


> Have you guys seen his engine bay in person?! holy jeebus


For real. I think he's the only one that can legally run the LOL BUMP euro plate though. If only they knew what it _really_ means...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> i think i only actually met cldub when i was sweating my @55 off trying to clean my car after parking at the show. Love the way your car sits by the way. Offsets look perfect.
> 
> I only had a few minutes to spare at the audi gtg and spent that 5 minutes taking photos. I apologize i didn't take that opportunity to introduce myself.
> 
> ...


I think you were the only lava grey!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> I think you were the only lava grey!


what are your suspension and wheel specs? they look great..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> what are your suspension and wheel specs? they look great..


Thanks dude!

JOM coilovers

AMG Monoblock II
18x8 et31
18x9 et35
205/40/18 Nitto NeoGen


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, now that you got some miles on the Nittos, how do you like them? They noisy? Sticky? Ride nice? Stretch good? Thaaaaaaaanks :heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh yeah, now that you got some miles on the Nittos, how do you like them? They noisy? Sticky? Ride nice? Stretch good? Thaaaaaaaanks :heart:


They're noticeably louder than my previous Bridgestones, but still tolerable. Pretty sticky actually, ride is nice and smooth, and you can ask Tommy about how they stretch, he mounted them


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> I now know how krazy got his vortex handle. Have you guys seen his engine bay in person?! holy jeebus


It's just a big cone filter. I don't know what you're talking about 



Rob Cote said:


> For real. I think he's the only one that can legally run the LOL BUMP euro plate though. If only they knew what it _really_ means...


:thumbup: (I still can't believe you read the OG one from the beginning.)

Let's see... I shared a cabin with Gray. I ran into Christian, Tommy, Rob. Talked to Jorge real quick. Said what's up to ifarted (silver bagged w/ rotiforms). Met a guy w/ a new-to-him red A3. Met a family w/ a black one and silver s4. Met [email protected] who use to own an A3. That's all I recall.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Let's see... I shared a cabin with Gray. I ran into Christian, Tommy, Rob. Talked to Jorge real quick. Said what's up to ifarted (silver bagged w/ rotiforms). Met a guy w/ a new-to-him red A3. Met a family w/ a black one and silver s4. Met [email protected] who use to own an A3. That's all I recall.


Jesus man, you did work! :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> It's just a big cone filter. I don't know what you're talking about



just a big cone filter? haha...looks like they pulled your engine right out of a f14. Wish i could have heard that thing. I just imagine it sounding like the devil growling. So sick :thumbup:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Who owns that? And what are those wheels called? That car is freakin' sweet. :thumbup:


That's mine. The wheels are an RS model with no known name. All I know is they were made in '96 and are part of the BBS/Stern Elegance Line, which apparently was only made for one year. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Swink said:


> That's mine. The wheels are an RS model with no known name. All I know is they were made in '96 and are part of the BBS/Stern Elegance Line, which apparently was only made for one year. :beer::thumbup:


Saw yours, very nice :thumbup: Sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you!

On a different note, Johnny I saw your gopro angled at your exhaust...trying to catch it backfiring? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

cldub said:


> Saw yours, very nice :thumbup: Sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you!


Haha, I know! I wish I had a chance to meet a few of you guys. The weekend was too short and I was heavily intoxicated most of the time. :beer:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Roller shot aired way too far up on the drive down. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> On a different note, Johnny I saw your gopro angled at your exhaust...trying to catch it backfiring? :laugh::laugh:


This is correct. There was a kid behind me that had 2 cameras going as well and he said he definitely saw some flame throwing going on. 



Swink said:


> Haha, I know!* I wish I had a chance to meet a few of you guys.* The weekend was too short and I was heavily intoxicated most of the time. :beer:


Perhaps next year, we can get a bit more organized and have a small GTG/photo OP.

Jorge, congrats to your crew on the win.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Swink said:


> I was heavily intoxicated most of the time. :beer:


This. :laugh:

Ideally, we could organize to get together and get heavily intoxicated.

Swink, you totally threw me off by removing the roof box once you got down there. I thought there were two different cars because I saw you roll in with it on, but didn't catch the wheels. Then, I saw it parked without the box and figured it was something else. :banghead: Those wheels are real cool, I dig 'em.


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> This. :laugh:
> 
> Ideally, we could organize to get together and get heavily intoxicated.
> 
> Swink, you totally threw me off by removing the roof box once you got down there. I thought there were two different cars because I saw you roll in with it on, but didn't catch the wheels. Then, I saw it parked without the box and figured it was something else. :banghead: Those wheels are real cool, I dig 'em.


Haha yeah, I originally planned on keeping it on for the weekend until people decided to use it as a trash can at the helendorf


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub...i see your car everywhere in the various sowo flickr pages and threads. I just watched a video that had your car in the opening scene.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> cldub...i see your car everywhere in the various sowo flickr pages and threads. I just watched a video that had your car in the opening scene.


Oh, you mean this one [video]https://vimeo.com/42601857[/video]

@ :27 and 3:49 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Jorge, congrats to your crew on the win.


Thanks JT I didn't even know there was an award for that.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> Oh, you mean this one [video]https://vimeo.com/42601857[/video]
> 
> @ :27 and 3:49 :thumbup::thumbup:


bingo... well played sir


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

here are my pics from SOWO http://www.flickr.com/photos/neu318/sets/72157629862104300/

and here are the A3s:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Aw you forgot about me


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice to finally meet you in person krazy.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> Aw you forgot about me


Sorry don't know what happened, here you go...lol :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Sorry don't know what happened, here you go...lol :thumbup:


yay!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Wish I would've met more of you at the show. I had a blast, hope to be back next year. :thumbup:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

neu318 said:


>


haha you caught me while we were replacing my faulty v2 valve block. :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Swink said:


> haha you caught me while we were replacing my faulty v2 valve block. :laugh:



Hahaha, I figured you were busy so I didn't want to bother you. Came back a while later and you were gone.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the shot! :beer:

Really wish I could have met more of you but I was all over the place most of the time. I enjoyed the weekend up until I got a flat tire at the show on Sat and then damaged my rear fender coming home thanks to sh*i*ty VA roads  I should be able to fix it though, and the wheels are already off the car and back in the shed 

Next year I am flying down I think :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nice to finally meet you in person krazy.


Good to finally meet you as well. Forgot to stop by and pick up a glass/tee-shirt. I spent my cash trying to win that damn longboard


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Good to finally meet you as well. Forgot to stop by and pick up a glass/tee-shirt. *I spent my cash trying to win that damn longboard*


hahahah you too? I spent $20 in raffle tickets for that board. Was kind of bummed I didn't win it...:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> Next year I am flying down I think :laugh:


I flew about 1/3 of the trip and hitched up with my roommate from college in MD. It's much more laid back, not having to worry about your car or anything. But it would also be cool to have my car there. It helps people to spot you, I think. Next year I'm driving, but probably not my A3.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I flew about 1/3 of the trip and hitched up with my roommate from college in MD. It's much more laid back, not having to worry about your car or anything. But it would also be cool to have my car there. It helps people to spot you, I think. Next year I'm driving, but probably not my A3.


If I do drive it will be in a rental so I can switch off driving with someone. The seats in the A3 really hurt me. Had to stop almost every 2.5-3 hours to stretch and move around. I reallllllllly hate those seats. Maybe I will take whatever new car I own by then if its comfortable :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I flew about 1/3 of the trip and hitched up with my roommate from college in MD. It's much more laid back, not having to worry about your car or anything. But it would also be cool to have my car there. It helps people to spot you, I think. Next year I'm driving, but probably not my A3.


The only saving grace with me recognizing you were those damn sunglasses :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> The only saving grace with me recognizing you were those damn sunglasses :thumbup::laugh:


ahahahaha a ****in' RIDE woulda been nice! I had to hustle in heat and assume you were going back to your place.

I demolished them leaving the airport when I got home  Wicked upset.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> ahahahaha a ****in' RIDE woulda been nice! I had to hustle in heat and assume you were going back to your place.
> 
> I demolished them leaving the airport when I got home  Wicked upset.


haha honestly I didn't realize it was you until you came to my hotel. I thought you were just some random dude waving at me :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

my girlfriend took this picture of me gawking over another 3.2 A3. I didn't know the newer ones had sun shades built into the rear door.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

t_white said:


> Thanks for the shot! :beer:
> 
> Really wish I could have met more of you but I was all over the place most of the time. I enjoyed the weekend up until I got a flat tire at the show on Sat and then damaged my rear fender coming home thanks to sh*i*ty VA roads  I should be able to fix it though, and the wheels are already off the car and back in the shed
> 
> Next year I am flying down I think :laugh:


Sick car, sir! :thumbup: Hope you get it all fixed up :beer:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow..i didn't realize how many a3's i missed at the show.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> my girlfriend took this picture of me gawking over another 3.2 A3. I didn't know the newer ones had sun shades built into the rear door.


I met her and her husband (silver S4 right there). I parked next to him and she goes "if he can have a turbo on his car, that means I can too". Lol. Nice ppl, they were.

Edit: your girl didn't take pics of my car. i cried a lil.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I met her and her husband (silver S4 right there). I parked next to him and she goes "if he can have a turbo on his car, that means I can too". Lol. Nice ppl, they were.
> 
> Edit: your girl didn't take pics of my car. i cried a lil.



hahahah, that's awesome...lol

That's weird, maybe she did, I think she's still uploading pics. She took more pics than I did...lol


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Another video from SoWo my friend Chad put together!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


>


Just noticed that green mk4 in the background. The owner stayed at our hotel. His buddy Adam is a silly bastard. Can't wait to drink with that kid again :laugh::beer:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Sick car, sir! :thumbup: Hope you get it all fixed up :beer:


Thanks bud, hopefully it will be fixed as soon as I can borrow a fender roller from someone local. Wheels are back off the car now, hopefully I can get them sold to fund other things.


----------

